# Broadband and Now TV



## newtoHK (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi, hve started looking for a package that involves broadband,Now TV and a Landline so that I can call home. The offers vary a fair bit so does anybody have any sage advice that I need to be careful of when dealing with PCCW. Thanks


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

newtoHK said:


> Hi, hve started looking for a package that involves broadband,Now TV and a Landline so that I can call home. The offers vary a fair bit so does anybody have any sage advice that I need to be careful of when dealing with PCCW. Thanks


Netvigator (PCCW) give a reliable service, but pick your package carefully. NOW tv ..if your subscribe to a channel, you cannot unsubscibe until the end of the contract and terminating the contract can be a load of hassle


----------



## C'est La T (Jul 23, 2010)

I- Cable is best. I use that for my land line, TV and internet. I've not heard great things about PPCW, although it is one of the major companies.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

C'est La T said:


> I- Cable is best. I use that for my land line, TV and internet. I've not heard great things about PPCW, although it is one of the major companies.


I had "problems" with them when I lived in Yau Yat Tsuen, but when I moved to clearwaterbay PCCW/netvigator/now was best service


----------



## marygervino (Oct 6, 2010)

Netvigator would be a better choice especially it loads the overseas web sites much faster than the other cable providers.


----------

